# !!Test The Best----- Laptop



## william (May 1, 2011)

*!!Test The Best----- Laptop ---Purchased*

opinion required abt thw two...

dv6 3225tx  i5 480M at 2.53 ghz, 4gb ram,500gb hdd, ati 6550(1gb)---44k

dv6- 6016tx  i5 2410 at 2.3ghz,4gb ram,500gb hdd,ati 6490m(1gb)---48k

my budget is arnd 45k. i know the later one is sandy bridge based but then config of above surely looks gud. what say.
my main task i sprogramming and then little bit of gaming.

links are here

dv6 3225tx.
HP Pavilion dv6-3225tx Entertainment Notebook PC (LQ920PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products

dv6 6016tx
HP Pavilion dv6-6016tx Entertainment Notebook PC (LQ457PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

william said:
			
		

> dv6 3225tx i5 480M at 2.53 ghz, 4gb ram,500gb hdd, ati 6550(1gb)---44k



I'd say this one is better cause its of lower price(by 4k) and got better GPU than the latter.
Although, this doesnt have have the new Sandy Bridge proccy's but the i5 480m wont dissapoint you. 

BTW, what type of light gaming are you talking about>?


----------



## william (May 1, 2011)

i agree with u..the gpu is definately better.but then sandy bridge is here and it seems to have evolved a lot from previous.the sandy bridge is what restricting fro above one. and also the price of later is higher by 4k.

i want to play games like shift,hot pursuit,dragon age, wont mind playing them at lowest settings.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

william said:
			
		

> i want to play games like shift,hot pursuit,dragon age, wont mind playing them at lowest settings.


 YOu can easily play the mentioned games at the 44k laptop quite easily.
If you play at slightly lower resolutions, you can even max out the graphics settings.


----------



## william (May 1, 2011)

ya u r  right that they are easily playable at 44k one model.. but what do u say abt sandy bridge..i have read a lot abt it and was even waiting for it..it is better that is clear..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

To know the differnce please go through this Google Search-

Google


----------



## william (May 1, 2011)

i kow the difference buddy...but i want to know how much difference can it make like i said my main task would be programming.. and also "how advisable it is to buy older processor based laptop when sandy bridge is out.."


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

As programming is your main use, if you are comfortable in spending the extra 4k , get the Sandy Bridge.
Gaming isnt the main thing as you said. Sandy Bridge would help.
Better battery life, Performance. 
But if you want to game too, the older proccy wont affect your programming much.


----------



## william (May 1, 2011)

thanks for your advice..will see to it..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

Do post after you finallly made up your mind.

Remember, in programming both the proccy's are almost gonna be same but in gaming 10% difference should be there regarding the fps of the game


----------



## william (May 1, 2011)

ya will do that...the only thing that was bothering me was the fact that "buying and older processor when sandy bridge is out"..

any more suggestions by other members are also welcome..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

As you are worried, get the Sandy Bridge.
It will gurantee peace of mind.

As you already posted its ok with you to play games at lower graphic.
Go for Sandy Bridge


----------



## william (May 1, 2011)

thanks, now its time to get one


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2011)

Best of luck man.

Post it here after you get it- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-263.html


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

Do share your experience with this laptop when you buy it . It is one of the laptops on my shortlist.


----------



## william (May 2, 2011)

wil do that..recently my frnd has got 6016tx will try that first...and this might help in making my purchase..


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

william said:


> wil do that..recently my frnd has got 6016tx will try that first...and this might help in making my purchase..



That will be very useful for you and me . I have read about that laptop and people are complaining about the heating issues .


----------



## william (May 2, 2011)

then definatly i'll have to check thanks that u told abt heating issue...the other thing i was wondering abt its price tag as it has only entry level gpu..stil 48k plus!!!


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

HP are giving away the Best GPU in the 45-60K category but most the laptops are having the overheating issues . 

I wont say that I have experienced them but this is what I have read . I am also buying a laptop soon so just telling you to do some research. 

Keep us posted here .


----------



## william (May 2, 2011)

i am even looking for hp dv 3016tx its 14inch laptop but then definatly packs a better gpu that ati 6750....i m not sure abt the price if it goes too much then i may not go for it for me 45k is maxd out as i ahve main work of devlopement and programming....what do u have to say abt it.?


----------



## chrisallen (May 4, 2011)

which is the best tablet PC available in the market, I am asking this to those who have already this type of PC as well as some experience of the quality and capability of this particular system.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2011)

chrisallen said:


> which is the best tablet PC available in the market, I am asking this to those who have already this type of PC as well as some experience of the quality and capability of this particular system.



Depends upon budget you have. If you have slightly lower budget then Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 or else iPad 2 if you have unlimited budget.


----------



## william (May 5, 2011)

chrisallen said:


> which is the best tablet PC available in the market, I am asking this to those who have already this type of PC as well as some experience of the quality and capability of this particular system.



start a new thread buddy u are doing thread hijacking....


----------



## xtremevicky (May 5, 2011)

william said:


> i am even looking for hp dv 3016tx its 14inch laptop but then definatly packs a better gpu that ati 6750....i m not sure abt the price if it goes too much then i may not go for it for me 45k is maxd out as i ahve main work of devlopement and programming....what do u have to say abt it.?



Well HP with all there problems , I decided to not go with them.

I have gone for Dell XPS 15 instead .


----------



## william (May 5, 2011)

how much did it cost you dell xps 15? cos i ahve already said my maxd out budget is 45k...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

It will cost him around 54.6k....


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

william said:


> how much did it cost you dell xps 15? cos i ahve already said my maxd out budget is 45k...





thetechfreak said:


> It will cost him around 51k....



I have taking Second Generation i5 and 2Gb GFX in the basic XPS 15 .

The overall cost is 53.7K + 900 = 54.6K . I will look for bargain the price or accessory . 

You can go for Dell XPS 15 basic which will cost you around 48K


----------



## william (May 6, 2011)

today checked with the HP retailer he said they don't have 6016tx in stock neither the 6006tu the one without gfx card....and in meanwhgile i stumbled upon 
ACER 5750G--i5 2410,4gb,500hdd,nvidia gt 540m (1gb)....
i checked for 540m results on notebookcheck and and it surele beats 5650 everywhere aand has performance equal to radeon 6650....
if its true than this card must be good....

performance link
*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-540M.41715.0.html


----------



## xtremevicky (May 7, 2011)

william said:


> today checked with the HP retailer he said they don't have 6016tx in stock neither the 6006tu the one without gfx card....and in meanwhgile i stumbled upon
> ACER 5750G--i5 2410,4gb,500hdd,nvidia gt 540m (1gb)....
> i checked for 540m results on notebookcheck and and it surele beats 5650 everywhere aand has performance equal to radeon 6650....
> if its true than this card must be good....
> ...



How much is this laptop for ?


----------



## william (May 7, 2011)

unbelievably its for only 43k....have u seen the GPU performance?...and what do u have to say abt Acer


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

GT 540m is an awesome GPU. Better than *most* cards. Acer 5732 G also has a similar config.


----------



## william (May 7, 2011)

if its so ythen i must go for acer only ...do u nthink this decision is right and also look at the price...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, its good laptop. But battery is around 90 mins of back up.

Go to a local store, take all the names of laptop's you're thinking to buy and see the prices and also the availibility.


----------



## william (May 7, 2011)

see i  decided for 6016tx then they are charging hefty 49k now and 6006 tu is still not avaliable also when i came to know abt this(acer) i found the config good... the price is 43k...there is another model of acer with the same config but with the i3 procy and it for 38k..rest config same but a difference of 5k...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

I think the other config you're talking bout is Acer Timeline 4820T. Which I think ha _*NO*_ Dedivated NVIDIA or AMD GPU


----------



## william (May 7, 2011)

nop other config i am saying is acer 5750g only but with i3 and a price tag of 38 k the gpu remains same..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

william said:
			
		

> nop other config i am saying is acer 5750g only but with i3 and a price tag of 38 k the gpu remains same..


 So the i5 will be missed out only?
But you will save loads of money.

Get it if you arent brand concious. You will find umpteen number of people that hate Acer only coz they're cheap. They have won in Digit comparos too.
The 5732 g got this years best performer in the upto 45k category


----------



## william (May 7, 2011)

teah thats true but then they didn't recieve many laptops...also hows acers service...and i will check for that again if there is any config difefrence in 38k model..can i5 make  alodas of diffrence see i can stretch to that budget..but if the job can be done by i3 only then i  do can save money...or i5 will be tter think abt coming years for next lets say next 2 yrs...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

If you want to use a laptop for 2 years only, the i3 will possibly suffice. If 5 years or more than I say i5.

Depending on that you make up your mind whether to save or spend more


----------



## william (May 7, 2011)

ya i will be using it for arnd 3yrs....but in this duration my work would be developement...so do u think i3 will easily handle the IDE's like ellipse and heavy emulators like android...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

It should handle them quite well. 

If you need for more than 3 yrs, get i5. Otherwise i3 will be enough.

Even if Windows 8 comes out, use Win 7. Its lite and even if the emulators use get heavy Win 7 will be handle em coz for some reason I get funny feeling how heavy Win 8 will be.


----------



## william (May 7, 2011)

yeh lets see will make the purchase by tmrw if not delayed and then mean wshile i decid eabt i5 or i3...and i think th egpu shuld be good as notebookcheck says..cos i believe their results...i hope they are not wrong...?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 7, 2011)

Same config for 43K in Acer . In dell its 54K.

The difference being the GPU is 2GB !


----------



## william (May 7, 2011)

u ahve purchased dell xps15..? if so have tried the gpu with games nad how is the overall laptop...



thetechfreak said:


> It should handle them quite well.
> 
> If you need for more than 3 yrs, get i5. Otherwise i3 will be enough.
> 
> Even if Windows 8 comes out, use Win 7. Its lite and even if the emulators use get heavy Win 7 will be handle em coz for some reason I get funny feeling how heavy Win 8 will be.



this page tells some different story...users having loads of prob with acer pls check...

Acer Authorized Service Centers in India | Zyxware Technologies


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

The gt 540 m 2 gb is a sick gpu. Will super easily run all present games


----------



## william (May 7, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Same config for 43K in Acer . In dell its 54K.
> 
> The difference being the GPU is 2GB !



on dell site they are giving i7 with 2gb 540m and thas for 70k...there is no model for 2gb 540 for 54k...



thetechfreak said:


> The gt 540 m 2 gb is a sick gpu. Will super easily run all present games



chk this link y so many probs with acer....

Acer Authorized Service Centers in India | Zyxware Technologies


----------



## xtremevicky (May 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> The gt 540 m 2 gb is a sick gpu. Will super easily run all present games





william said:


> on dell site they are giving i7 with 2gb 540m and thas for 70k...there is no model for 2gb 540 for 54k...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just quoted XPS 15 in which i modified it . Its now 54.5K for i5 2410 , 500gb HDD , 4 GB RAM , 2GB Gt 540M.


----------



## william (May 7, 2011)

@ vicky...ok...so u already purchased that..and.what your opinion abt acer......?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 7, 2011)

I did not purchase that yet . I am waiting for them to call me


----------



## william (May 7, 2011)

hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## spm (May 9, 2011)

personally i dont like acer as my experience with them have not been so good. and i would avoid them.
but online i have heard both sides. some say they dont have any problems and some says otherwise.
so i guess u do ur research on this particular model.


----------



## william (May 9, 2011)

i asked my frnd who is using acer first he said thats its not that good...but then i told him the config and that i may be using it for next 3 ysr only then he said then u can think abt  it also depends upon how use the laptop as in his case he keeps his laptop 'ON' for number of days just because of downlaoding..thus his battery life would reduce.....still i am asking others abt  acer....
i need somebody who could sahre his experince abt acer,is it really that bad or just made a hype..


----------



## william (May 11, 2011)

any opinion abt acers reliability?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 11, 2011)

I asked around for Acer . Noone of my friend have it . I think you can search online for reviews .


----------



## william (May 11, 2011)

can't acquire much from the reviews on internet inquired few frnds some saa ok go for it some stricltly say no..they have brought me into ocnfusion...only beacause they think and have heard acers laptops aren't good comapred to hp or del or any other big name...


----------



## srawat_itpro (May 13, 2011)

Hi, Are you planning to Buy this Acer Aspire 5750G in India? which city?

Rgds
Sandy


----------



## william (May 13, 2011)

in delhi..but i am not geting much information the brand...my frnds says better stick with dell or hp instead of acer so a bit consfused..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2011)

Go to Dell or HP showroom and enquire bout prices. If they are same to online then even I reccomend then


----------



## R2K (May 14, 2011)

william said:


> in delhi..but i am not geting much information the brand...my frnds says better stick with dell or hp instead of acer so a bit consfused..



Every laptop from every brand have there own problems...if you wanna hear abt those problems and watch it with your own eyes then type  build quality of laptops search option in youtube and you can find tons of problems with dell,acer,hp,sony and even macbook pro


----------



## william (May 14, 2011)

got the deal on an online site most probably gng for HP, its core i5(SB) but without gfx( here i give prefrence to my main work of development), for gaming laptop wont be good so will buy a desktop...will inform u in a day or two...


----------



## william (May 15, 2011)

core i3(2310 at 2.1ghz)+AMD RADEON 6490M

OR

core i5(2410 at 2.3ghz turbo bost to 2.9ghz)+ Intel HD 3000


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2011)

Both the gpu's are sh!t
Try to get laptop with Gt 540m.


----------



## william (May 15, 2011)

ya they are but HP isn't giving GT 540m and somehow i have dropped on Acer, whats your take on the choice of above two( taking gaming is ok at low settings.)


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2011)

Both will be fairly same but I think the Raedeon will be slightly better.


----------



## william (May 15, 2011)

what abt CPU difference? ya the radeon is little better but the best bet would be on i3 or i5.....


----------



## binay00713 (May 16, 2011)

why dont you go for asus a53sv
core i5,6GB RAM,500GB hdd,nvidia gt 540m with optimus,15.6" hd glare,tough aluminium body


----------



## thetechfreak (May 16, 2011)

binay00713 said:
			
		

> gt 540m with optimus


 Sorry but what do you mean by *Optimus?*


----------



## mohityadavx (May 16, 2011)

> Sorry but what do you mean by Optimus?



Optimus is a series of NVIDIA cards mailnly built 4 netbook  to save battery power


----------



## thetechfreak (May 16, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Optimus is a series of NVIDIA cards mailnly built 4 netbook  to save battery power



Thanks for the info.
But 1 thing I'd like to say-
The Gt 540 m is one great and powerfull card.


----------



## william (May 17, 2011)

guys pls tell whcih one would be better from above two..


----------



## william (May 18, 2011)

finbally made the choice and boutght 6015tx today..has to run it priopelry yet...will soon post the pics..


----------



## xtremevicky (May 19, 2011)

Congrats man . 

Enjoy


----------



## R2K (May 19, 2011)

william said:


> finbally made the choice and boutght 6015tx today..has to run it priopelry yet...will soon post the pics..


congrats on your new purchase
post some pics with a review


----------

